# An Idea On How To Bring V: The Second Generation To TV



## Whitestar (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I have to admit that I am pleased that NBC has decided to do away with the V remake, for I was very much looking forward to seeing a mini-series continuation of the original mini-series classic. Now that the V remake concept is history, I am taking this opportunity to express my idea on how we can urge NBC to collaborate with Mr. Johnson on a possible mini-series sequel project instead. 

First, NBC should take the original mini-series and do a retouch of the special effects ONLY (especially that scene where Diana is eating that poor guinea pig!) and leave the rest of the film intact. Sort of like what George Lucas did with the original Star Wars movies. Next, re-air the original mini-series and ratings will undoubtedly go through the rooftops. Then have NBC work with Mr. Johnson on focusing on the sequel. With this idea how could NBC lose? It's a win-win situation.

Thoughts/opinions anyone?

Whitestar


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 15, 2005)

i have that scene on dvd. leave it alone! the sequel to the original, which ended with the starchild and the leader in conference would be interesting to see again.
but i'd like to see some of the V fiction brought to life, ie the conference and what it solved and the effects, but also a series about the different resistance movements around the globe.some great characters were created, and i'd love to see them brought to life onscreen.


----------

